# A26 south of Calais safe stopover



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All. I am looking for a safe stopover approx 1 hour south of calais on A26 motorway. A aire or motorway services will be fine. We need to get a few hours sleep before heading on to Alps. We will be travelling south the weekend before christmas and landing in calais around mid night. Any suggestions please?


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

DON'T stay on a motorway aire - too many reports of problems. For a few hours rest would suggest Cite Europ - ok it's the wrong direction (on A16 towards Boulogne) but only a few minutes. You are unlikely to be on your own and it's overlooked by the Gendarmerie (if they happen to look out of the windows of course...) Follow signs for coach parking and it's the car park without height barriers.

If you need it, cheap(er) fuel at Auchan at Coquelles. 24hr pump available.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*aire*

There is an Aire at VERMELLES

Go to camping car infos

TM


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We sleep overnight on motorway aires on average once every 3 weeks and have done for the last 10 years. 

It is possible to get unlucky, we did in sunny broad daylight just north of Strasbourg, nothing to do with overnighting. 
But we have used a few simple rules and accept there is a small risk (as there is anywhere that you park up).

For motorways never ever sleep overnight in holiday season near a tourist spot. Always park at least 20 km away from a major city at any time of year.
If it feels not quite right move on, the French motorway system always provides another aire just a few kilomteres further down the road.

Last. Often at the entry and exit of most motorways there are parking areas by the toll booths, sometimes these feel safer than a remote aire on the motorway itself as autoroute staff park their own vehicles there.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a nice free (at this time of year) aire at Equihen...








Electric by meter is 2 Euro token for 12 hours. We were there last week - really handy for the ferry, 28 miles from Calais


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Looks a great place but unfortunately it's the wrong direction for the OP.
They want to travel SE from Calais in the St Omer direction on the A26


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've stopped a couple of times at Aire Sur La Lys.

50.64248	2.40208

Nothing much there but have always had a quiet undisturbed night.

It's a canalside road with no through traffic. A Parking Spot rather than an aire.

Not sure which A26 exit you'd have to use.


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The Cite de Europe is a ideal location given the time I'm arriving but is it safe? I have been following the discussions here and there seem to be mixed views on this. This is why I was considering "getting out of town" to a safer location down the motorway. 
Ta Again
V


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The free aire at Arras is OK and not too far off the A26.
At around 100kms from Calais its around an hour away depending on how heavy your right foot is :wink:

We visited in September this year, very busy during the day but should be fine overnight.
I'll stick an entry in the database soon.

50.64248 2.40208

Its also on CC-Infos...

>Arras<

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

peejay said:


> The free aire at Arras is OK and not too far off the A26.
> At around 100kms from Calais its around an hour away depending on how heavy your right foot is :wink:
> 
> We visited in September this year, very busy during the day but should be fine overnight.
> ...


Hey - you've nicked my co-ords! 

Try again Pete.

(Copy & Paste has a lot to answer for!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, brainfade again :roll: 

Try 50.29494 2.78822 (Rue des Rosati).

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Vinney said:


> Thanks for the info. The Cite de Europe is a ideal location given the time I'm arriving but is it safe? I have been following the discussions here and there seem to be mixed views on this. This is why I was considering "getting out of town" to a safer location down the motorway.
> Ta Again
> V


Cite Europe done to death here.

I've never had a problem there and neither have hundreds of others but.................. you know the rules: If you don't feel comfortable - move on (or in your case - go somewhere else to start with).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cité €urope, Coquelles, is a regular spot for us.

Always felt safe.

The are always other MHs there.

Handy for a big shop but closed on Sundays (Carrefour that is, the parking is open).

No fuel there due to hight limit at fuel station, nearest is Auchan, Sangatte.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You don't say whether you are using ferry or tunnel. If tunnel then Cite Europe, if using ferry then you can always park up in the terminal carpark and have a good quiet nights sleep and ready to move off in the morning.


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Im on the Ferry however I dont mind driving to the Cite. I might check out the car park at the ferry if there are others there I will stay otherwise head for the cite and take the same view. Appreciate the info as this is a road I travel a couple of times a year and close, quick and safe parking spots are always usefull.
Ta
V


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

We stopped at the aire at arques about an hour from Calais on a way down ,it's next to the municipal campsite 3 euros a night next to lake 
It's in the aires book but here's the link http://www.ville-arques.fr/camping_gb.htm nice walk for the dog as well


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Ta John. 
Had a look and will be useful for summer. For Christmas it's closed. I think I'll try Calais most here seem to think its safe enough. 
V


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

I use cite if we have a late crossing ,again no problems there


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi1302.

We shall have a look at the aire on our way back from Spain on 4th Dec. Hope the hookup will be working as it will feel cold to us so near to the UK.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

teensvan said:


> Hi1302.
> 
> We shall have a look at the aire on our way back from Spain on 4th Dec. Hope the hookup will be working as it will feel cold to us so near to the UK.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


There are four points and four spaces next to an 'old dears' house - she doesnt like m/homes parking near (and I know thats not the way it works) but its easier to park so you dont block her window if you can manage it. Token from the Tabac opposite the bar at the crossroads near the church.

We had a great view of the sea - glad my mention works out. We stayed at Licques at a campsite after that but that will be shut by then.

Got your PM and replied


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Battle De Somme service station on the pay road under an hour from Calais, safe as houses and with showers, water etc.

Stayed there ;pads of times.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Baye de Somme.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Baie de Somme, and it's on the A16 not the A26


----------

